
[flagged] Animation Workers Get $100M in Wage-Fixing Suit - bootload
https://pando.com/2017/02/03/animation-workers-get-100m-wage-fixing-suit-prompted-pando-reporting/
======
masonic
(paywalled)... but the "web" links takes you to other reports on the same
story.

~~~
bootload
@masonic, I missed this. I'll stop posting Pando links.

\- [https://pando.com/2016/05/09/sony-settle-
techtopus/](https://pando.com/2016/05/09/sony-settle-techtopus/)

